# Nand Flash vs. Internal Data Storage



## Rusty1952 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all ! I just bought a new 7" Hisense Sero Lite Tablet. Its advertised as having 4Gb internal storage. 
Under Settings, Storage, there is listed "Internal Storage" where it lists the total space being that of 1.18Gb.. It says under this that 379Mb is used for Apps (app data & media content) and there is only 744 Mb available. Is this where the Android OS is stored and is this where all the Apps are stored ? Additionally and under this there is also listed "Nand Flash" where it lists the total space as 1.36Gb of which there is also, 1.36 available more for the Nand.
It says here also that only 4.8 Mb is used for (applic data & media content0 and again there is still 1.36 available. So what is the actual primary significant difference between the Nand and Internal Storage ??

Thank you all in advance for your answers and input...


----------

